# Treadmills... any half decent treadmills for reasonable price?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hihi,

Does anyone know where I can find a half decent treadmill for a reasonable price.. not sure if this is possible.. around 500-600 even. My dad wants one, I've been looking around... but I dont want to buy one that will break down in a day.. or couple months :S If you seen any deals, or purchased one... let me know


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought at the Fitness Depot in Oakville a couple of years ago.
http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/
The online prices look high, but they often have in-store specials and the guys were really upfront about what you can and can't get within a price range...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

My Parents have a thread mill they bought 4 or 5 years ago. They used it just 3x LOL. They stopped using it when they found out they had knee problems due to their age - not due to threadmill use. Definitely in your price range. Interested? If so PM me your email, I can send you pics and some info.



Canadianbettas said:


> Hihi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a half decent treadmill for a reasonable price.. not sure if this is possible.. around 500-600 even. My dad wants one, I've been looking around... but I dont want to buy one that will break down in a day.. or couple months :S If you seen any deals, or purchased one... let me know


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Keep in mind repairs for stuff at Fitness Depot are IIRC $120 for the service call to issue a rep to see your machine and diagnose the issue. Sometimes some things can be diagnosed and narrowed down on the phone but often a rep has to check it out and see what parts are needed. 

IIRC it is $60 for a return trip if the issue can't be resolved the first time and parts needed to be ordered and such. Best to give the machine a good workout and make sure everything is working and if any issues need to be addressed do it inside the warranty time. I don't own any treadmills so I can't recommend any.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

If you want new, I would check out costco. Get nordic track or reebok. Get something with lifetime warranty on motor and frame.

If used, then check kijiji or craiglist and for 600$ you can get a commercial used machine like star tac.

Get a delivery if you do decided to get a brand new one, because if there is something wrong then you can get it exchanged without having to pack it back up and bring it to the store. Just like appliances, they will come and take it away and bring the new ones in.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks all!

My journey insearch of a treadmill still is going on lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Canadian tire might have some on sale. Not sure of their quality though. I don't run to just run. LOL Has to be a purpose. Sports or chasing someone down at the bar. LOL


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tbird said:


> I think Canadian tire might have some on sale. Not sure of their quality though. I don't run to just run. LOL Has to be a purpose. Sports or chasing someone down at the bar. LOL


Or fire hydrant pants and dogs chasing you.  Yup, run for a purpose. Body maintenance. Everyone has to do it. Remember the commercials with the kid that could not outrun the girls after him?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Canadian Tire had some nice treadmills a few weeks ago like 60% off their original price with some having lifetime warranty on engine and frame.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Try Costco. I love their return policy. You can try it and even return after 6 
Months. No hassles. Verify this first. I buy all my electronics there just to save myself the hassle of buying a warranty or having a product break in 3 months. Their prices are also great! Was there yesterday and they had treadmills for sale.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Free treadmill on Craigslist. It's broken but it will probably cost less to fix it than buying a new one:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/2127567416.html

Here's another one!

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/2122783331.html


----------

